#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Configurar DreamBox "DM500s"

## socrateschalkidis

Olá... 

Estou de volta a ativa... 

Comprei uma DreamBox, modelo DM500s... e estou tendo problemas em configurar...

Para quem não sabe o que é um DreamBox...

"Dreambox, é um receptor de TV´s via satelite, que tem capacidade de abrir os canais codificados, por exemplo, os canais transmitidos pela SKY, Oi, VIA EMBRATEL, etc.
além disso, tem a capacidade de compartilhar um único cartão ativo, com outros receptores Dreambox"

Só para vc´s terem idéia, de como é um nini-computador, tenho acesso ao DREAMBOX, via FTP, telnet e http... Tem até o Samba Server.... 

Esse receptor, na realidade é um computador, rodando linux, onde tem varias distros, um exemplo, é a distro PLi ( www.pli-images.org ). 



As minhas duvidas, são muitas, mais as principais são as seguintes: 

1) tem como editar, modificar, ou acrescentar algu a essa imagem?

2) quero adaptar essa distro (PLi), a minha realidade, tem como??? Pode???

----------


## fcosobmen

Esse foi o pior aparelho que ja comprei. Ta com tres meses que tenho aqui na caixa, mas ainda nao encontrei uma pessoa que saiba configura-lo.

----------


## socrateschalkidis

no meu ponto de vista, é o melhor aparelho que existe, porem, se a pessoa nao tiver uma nocao de informatica e de linux, ficara perdido em configurar...

eu tenho aqui em casa um para cada tv, e assisto SKY, VIA EMBRATEL e TELEFONICA sem pagar nenhuma mensalidade.

----------


## Jeansant

Amigo Socrates,

Entendi bem? Nenhuma mensalidade? Voce usa CS ou SS?

Estou perguntando, pois meu pai veio do paraguai com o mesmo aparelho que voce possui e até agora não achei nada que fizesse ele funcionar sem carsharing ou satelite sharing. O vendedor do paraguai testou na frente de meu pai e floriu a skai sem internet e sem antena adicional? se voce possui isso então é possível?

----------


## Claitonet

Olá amigos, acabei de comprar um Dreambox DM 500S, mas não estou conseguindo configurar o aparelho se alguem puder me ajudar, agradeço muito. Obrigado.

----------


## icosalla

o que precisa? quer usar ele como cs?




> Esse foi o pior aparelho que ja comprei. Ta com tres meses que tenho aqui na caixa, mas ainda nao encontrei uma pessoa que saiba configura-lo.

----------


## icosalla

quer usa ele para que
cardshare sky passa um email para mim que te ajudo na configuração.
[email protected]




> Olá amigos, acabei de comprar um Dreambox DM 500S, mas não estou conseguindo configurar o aparelho se alguem puder me ajudar, agradeço muito. Obrigado.

----------


## fcosobmen

> o que precisa? quer usar ele como cs?


... Isso mesmo, quero usar como CS. Se por acaso tiver alguem de Fortaleza que saiba fazer as configurações, pago bem.

----------


## icosalla

> ... Isso mesmo, quero usar como CS. Se por acaso tiver alguem de Fortaleza que saiba fazer as configurações, pago bem.


VOE MEMSMO PODE CONFIGURAR, SE QUIZER PASSO AS DICAS PARA VOCE É SOME CHAMAR NO MSN OU TEL. 47-84320000

----------


## fcosobmen

> VOE MEMSMO PODE CONFIGURAR, SE QUIZER PASSO AS DICAS PARA VOCE É SOME CHAMAR NO MSN OU TEL. 47-84320000


..J´add vc. Mas como eu sou brabo no assunto, pedi a um vizinho de nome ERICSON, para add vc tambem, porque ele entende do assunto.

----------


## icosalla

> ..J´add vc. Mas como eu sou brabo no assunto, pedi a um vizinho de nome ERICSON, para add vc tambem, porque ele entende do assunto.


Ligue aqui antes para te fazer umas perguntas para poder te orientar
47-84320000

----------


## marcossp

alguem sabe como configurar dreambox 500s clone para cs grato

----------


## pablodias

Olá Amigos... Tenho o Dreambox DM500s ja há algum tempo abrindo o sinal da Sky... Mas esse sinal so abre devido a uma conexão (via internet) a um servidor de um determinado "cara" na Bahia...
Ja ouvi que tem como configurá-lo para abrir o sinal da SKY sem essa bendita conexão... Gostaria muito da ajuda de vocês para me auxiliar nessa configuração... E também claro, me livrar da mensalidade que "ele" me cobra... rsrsr

Obrigado...

----------


## fabiooliveira

Olá 

tambem ouvi falar que o Dreambox dm500s não precisa de internet, para sua recepçao do satélite. mas não sei como configurar. Quem poderá nos salvar? rsrsrs. 

obrigado

----------


## Demolidor

Nem o Chapolin, pois o aparelho não funciona sem internet, muito menos com internet e sem servidor !  :Shot: 

Vocês precisam do servidor e de uma conexão. É um ótimo equipamento aprendam a mexer que o resultado também será ótimo.

----------


## AlexMegaDigital

Bom dia amigos, Sou da Empresa Mega Digital, Tenho Receptores de Satelite e trabalho muito com DREAMBOX DM-500 S e tenho imagens dele, tambem tenho loguins para CS pra canais SKY completos ! tudo liberado ! 
intereçados adicionem no MSN: [email protected]

----------


## pampainformatica

Dreambox foi feito para IKS (internet key sharing), não existe outro método de captação e desbloqueio que não seja esse no Dreambox, então quem fala que não precisa internet está mentindo e fazendo propaganda enganosa, visitem minha loja ou me adicionem no msn que tiro suas dúvidas sem compromisso.
MSN: [email protected]
Site: www.pampainformatica.com

----------


## rodriggosalinas

Tenho varias imagens e servidor de cs... me add no msn q configuro para quem estiver com problemas

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Bom dia amigos, Sou da Empresa Mega Digital, Tenho Receptores de Satelite e trabalho muito com DREAMBOX DM-500 S e tenho imagens dele, tambem tenho loguins para CS pra canais SKY completos ! tudo liberado ! 
> intereçados adicionem no MSN: [email protected]


 
Bom j´q eu pode vender abertamente, Eu tenho servidor de CS ha 1 ano e meio, vendo receptores em minha loja www.acessewifi.com/loja ou no endereço www.leiloar.net/loja vendo COntroles Remoto para Dream tbm, Cs VIA HD e Céu SD por R$25,00 só acessar a loja q encontra meus contatos.

Grato.

----------


## derlucio

[email protected] patrao qual valor total que eu gasto equipamento compro fora do pais em bon preçospassei um imail [email protected]

----------


## AlexMegaDigital

Opa amigos o meu msn anterior citado acima ja esta lotado, por favor adicionem o novo, [email protected], tenho varios modelos de receptores a venda, todos os modelos, tenho tbm servidor cs , e sei configurar o dreambox dm-500s , 

[email protected]

----------


## kfdyl

i prefer word press than blogger

----------


## RGOLIV

*amigo,nao sei pode postar link,mais esse vale pra vc colocar sua dreambox pra funcionar:
Este Manual e estas imagens,sao para Dreambox 500s e Dreambox 518s:**http://www.4shared.com/document/9xnBAlfP/Manual_para_iniciantes_na_DREA.html*

----------


## RGOLIV

configurar dreambox, dm 518s ; dm500s,
esta aqui: http://www.zackcode.com/dreambox/Manual_para_iniciantes_na_DREAMBOX_500S_518S_por-Zack.pdf


MANUAL MAIS RECENTE PARA DREAMBOX 518S ;500S E TODOS DA SERIE:
www.zackcode.com/dreambox

----------


## rocha

Ola pessoal.Entre em contato tenho acesso ao melhor mais barato server do Brasil.
Vendo os aparelhos a preço de custo para que vc faço um login conosco. Experimente!!! Teste gratuito...
[email protected]

----------


## RGOLIV

SEGUE O LINK DA IMAGEM ATUALIZADA PRA DREAMBOX 500S 518S E 528S:
www.4shared.com/file/YIzFxtGL/GEMINI_MGCAMD135a.html

----------


## edwardgomes

> no meu ponto de vista, é o melhor aparelho que existe, porem, se a pessoa nao tiver uma nocao de informatica e de linux, ficara perdido em configurar...
> 
> eu tenho aqui em casa um para cada tv, e assisto SKY, VIA EMBRATEL e TELEFONICA sem pagar nenhuma mensalidade.



Amigo, poderia ajudar como se faz, porque tenho dúvidas. Obrigado

----------


## edwardgomes

Você tem e-mail para que possa enviar as dúvidas?

----------


## RGOLIV

amigo,eu vi nesse forum www.zackcode.com ai tem tudo sobre o dm500s

----------


## edwardgomes

Caro amigo.
Talvez tenha resolvido seu problema e possa me ajudar, porque comprei exatamnete como seu pai fez. Meu e-mail é [email protected]. Obrigado.

----------


## adrianofacsa

OLA maigo eu uso cs no meu drembox queria usa sks o que precisso fazer para usar e não paga nada

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

precisa contratar um servior de CS e baixar uma imagem (as vezes o cara dos servidor tem ela) atualizada com a lista de canais, apontar a antena internet no receptor, e assistir!!

----------


## adrianofacsa

o amigo obrigado pela dica mas eu oso sky claro e oitv pago 20,00 reais eu queria saber como fasso para não paga nada kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## azpea

Por favor, preciso de ajuda para configurar o dreambox dm-528 Chinês em sks.
Ele funciona com o dongle sm1 chinês.
Meu e-mail é [email protected]
Muito obrigado!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

https://under-linux.org/images/avatars/noavatar.gif*azpea* 
somente o dm500 sei configurar, esse dai e com dongle, não posso te ajudar!!

----------


## Marcello Santos

Olá Boa.
A todos vcs que ainda não conseguirão, configurar suas DreamBox DM-500s
e só uma coisa, a Dreambox na minha opinião e um dos aparelhos que eu nunca tive dor de cabeça, e ale disso 250 Kbps já é o suficiente para que ela possa rodar sem dor de cabeça. #Ficadica ! 
Interessados entre em contato.
[email protected]

----------


## 9701edwaldo

pessoal eu tenho um, eu queria saber de vcs se ele pega na internet

----------

